# When she came out wearing the shawl....



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

I was so surprised. I made it when the wedding was first announced and gave it to her on the hen-do, with some info on the history of wedding shawls, but told her that I didn't expect her to wear it at the wedding- it was a keepsake. 
My new DIL looked so beautiful.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

That shawl, and she, are both stunning.


----------



## Rev.Oz (Sep 30, 2016)

ts beautiful! I'm sure that she was proud to wear it. Rev Oz


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

Stunning bride and gorgeous shawl. Blessings on your family.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Congratulations! A beautiful bride and a beautiful shawl.


----------



## nenotn (May 3, 2017)

Absolutely gorgeous and I am sure that she was thrilled to be given a gift that was given and made with love. She is lucky to have such a caring and gifted person in her new life as a wife and DIL.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Your new DIL and the wedding shawl are both gorgeous!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

They are both beautiful.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

The shawl is truly a keepsake and so is the bride.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome shawl and beautiful DIL!


----------



## Akajay (Aug 23, 2013)

A young woman who appreciates your beautiful work. This is a very good start for both of you. Wonderful. Your son is a lucky guy.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

The shawl and the bride are both beautiful!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Both thr bride and the shawl are absolutely beautiful! Sure to become a family heirloom :sm01:


----------



## LynneC (Nov 1, 2011)

Outstandingly beautiful shawl & bride. She honored you so wonderfully.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful bride and shawl she looks so proud to be wearing it and I'm sure this will be passed down from generation to generation, just beautiful great job!


----------



## Halfshire (May 5, 2014)

Beautiful bride and an absolutely stunning shawl.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

How perfect! Congratulations on your beautiful new daughter in law!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

What a keepsake that is!! It is gorgeous. Beautiful work.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

shawl and girl beautiful .


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Both are absolutely gorgeous. You must be so proud.

One question, what is a hen do, is it like a bridal shower?


----------



## tatter300 (Jan 20, 2017)

Wow! To the DIL and to that shawl!


----------



## Carol295 (Oct 13, 2012)

It’s stunning!


----------



## maddyvan (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow! That is absolutely stunning, definitely a keepsake. She looks so beautiful.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Pretty bride and lovely shawl! Congrats on the new DIL and a beautiful wedding gift.


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

marciawm said:


> Both are absolutely gorgeous. You must be so proud.
> 
> One question, what is a hen do, is it like a bridal shower?


It's an all-girl get-together before the wedding. Boys have a stag do. It's usually a going-out event, rather than a stay-at-home do. We went to the races and saw Jess Glynne perform. Lovely day out.


----------



## Oma 7 (May 11, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## MiaAndme (May 11, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful! What a gift of love, and how wonderful that she was so happy to wear it. She looked amazing!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

What a nice thing for her to do. The shawl is gorgeous,so is the bride.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

nenotn said:


> Absolutely gorgeous and I am sure that she was thrilled to be given a gift that was given and made with love. She is lucky to have such a caring and gifted person in her new life as a wife and DIL.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Frandelia (May 24, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful - the bride and the shawl. What a wonderful gift to her.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

That is absolutely gorgeous and I can see why she wore it. You have a beautiful new DIL.


----------



## Grandma-I-am (Apr 28, 2014)

Your work is amazing!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful bride wearing an awesome shawl. Congratulations!!!


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

How beautiful!!! Nice DIL!!!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Very beautiful!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful work and bride!


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

They're both beautiful!


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

You know, that is the first wedding shawl I've seen that I've actually liked ... in fact, I love it ... absolutely stunning, hallsyh!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Gorgeous, and obviously treasured!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

New DIL is beautiful in your stunning shawl!!


----------



## keldebtar (Apr 4, 2014)

How beautiful


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beauty x's2.
Lovely shawl and she is stunning.
What a way to honor you, BLESS her kind heart.

What a wonderful and loving gesture from you to her and her to you ! The perfect circle of love


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

both are gorgeous


----------



## mamaseeta1948 (Feb 14, 2017)

Stunning! What a beautiful keepsake! So glad she made you proud and wore it????


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Perfect! A lovely bride and superb shawl. No wonder she wanted to wear it on her wedding day. You must be so delighted.


----------



## somnus (Dec 30, 2014)

Stunning, and I would wear that beautiful shawl in a heartbeat!


----------



## cotton-head (May 4, 2011)

Lovely!. . .what is the name of the pattern?


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

What a beautiful girl and beautiful shawl!


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

cotton-head said:


> Lovely!. . .what is the name of the pattern?


https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ez-100th-anniversary-hearts-half-circle

I have made a few shawls this year - got the bug after knitting this - and have decided that the half-circle is my favourite shape. It sits nicely on the shoulders.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Exquisite!!! And it looks so pretty on the lovely bride!!!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful shawl, beautiful bride.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

A beautiful Picture,


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh wow, why would she NOT want to wear this beautiful shawl on her wedding day! It could be that it's the perfect accessory, but then again, it could be that this is her way of honoring you. A beautiful bride and a precious DIL.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

jvallas said:


> That shawl, and she, are both stunning.


I agree!!


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

What a beautiful bride! How sweet of her to honor you wearing your shawl it's an heirloom piece of work, just gorgeous.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Both are gorgeous. Well done. :sm24:


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

hallsyh said:


> I was so surprised. I made it when the wedding was first announced and gave it to her on the hen-do, with some info on the history of wedding shawls, but told her that I didn't expect her to wear it at the wedding- it was a keepsake.
> My new DIL looked so beautiful.


Your DIL is very beautiful and the shawl is absolutely gorgeous. I'm sure she was thrilled that you gave it to her and she could wear it at her wedding.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Gorgeous bride! The shawl makes her look even more dazzling!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful bride and shawl


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Both are beautiful! Lovely work.
:sm24:


----------



## Sue721 (Feb 17, 2012)

A work of art. The stunning shawl and your DIL will be treasures for years.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Well done - your shawl and your daughter-in-law both are beautiful.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh my stunning stunning stunning


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Double.....


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Both shawl and DIL are beautiful.


----------



## nlrowbottom (Feb 7, 2017)

How very beautiful the shawl and the bride.


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

So beautiful. What a gorgeous model for you labour of love. Exquisite! x


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

What a beautiful bride - the shawl is lovely and sure to be a keepsake!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Stunning Bride in her wedding shawl


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Gorgeous shawl. Beautiful bride wearing it.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Gorgeous shawl, lovely DIL with a smile that lights up a room.



hallsyh said:


> I was so surprised. I made it when the wedding was first announced and gave it to her on the hen-do, with some info on the history of wedding shawls, but told her that I didn't expect her to wear it at the wedding- it was a keepsake.
> My new DIL looked so beautiful.


----------



## grandmasue (Nov 26, 2011)

Simply gorgeous.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Gorgeous shawl and DIL!!!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Exquisite! And she looks beautiful in it. I never heard the term hen do. Please explain


----------



## Ewenme (Mar 8, 2011)

What a beautiful shawl; and what a beautiful way to get the MIL/DIL relationship off to the best start! Appreciation for each other is a good beginning to a life-long friendship. Congratulations to you and your family!


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

Elin said:


> Exquisite! And she looks beautiful in it. I never heard the term hen do. Please explain


It's an all-girl get-together before the wedding. Boys have a stag do. It's usually a going-out event, rather than a stay-at-home do. We went to the races and saw Jess Glynne perform. Lovely day out.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

hallsyh said:


> It's an all-girl get-together before the wedding. Boys have a stag do. It's usually a going-out event, rather than a stay-at-home do. We went to the races and saw Jess Glynne perform. Lovely day out.


Thanks for the explanation. It looks like you have a beautiful new daughter in your life. Best wishes to all of you.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Are you kidding, you underrate yourself. What bride wouldn't be thrilled to wear that shawl? And what a beautiful way to welcome your new daughter-in-law into the family


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, stunning shawl and bride!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Your daughter-in-law is beautiful and showed a caring heart. Your work of love is beyond words. A true family treasure and heirloom. Perhaps she and your son will be able to use it for the birth of your grandchild when they are blessed.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your DIL looks beautiful, and the shawl is stunning.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

What a beautiful bride and shawl!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

LEE1313 said:


> Beauty x's2.
> Lovely shawl and she is stunning.
> What a way to honor you, BLESS her kind heart.
> 
> What a wonderful and loving gesture from you to her and her to you ! The perfect circle of love


Beautiful beautiful beautiful


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

It's wonderful!!! a work of art


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful - both bride and shawl!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Exquisite ????


----------



## Ginty (Apr 2, 2015)

Beautiful work and DiL.


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

The shawl is just beautiful like your daughter in law. She looks so happy with it.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Both are beautiful. How thoughtful of her to wear it to show everyone the love you have for her.


----------



## Deb-Auckland (Feb 21, 2017)

Oh Wow. Beautiful.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Beautiful - I can see why she wore it!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful shawl and beautiful bride.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What a lovely keepsake! The bride and wedding shawl are perfect together.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Wroclawnice said:


> Congratulations! A beautiful bride and a beautiful shawl.


I agree!


----------



## mcmanusp (Jan 11, 2016)

Beautiful shawl and beautiful bride!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW - you did an outstanding job with the shawl and she is a beautiful bride.


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Both are beautiful!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Just beautiful!
You will both remember!


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

Beautiful bride and shawl! A wonderful gift and keepsake!


----------



## Madassie (Jan 21, 2015)

She is right, this is to beautiful to stay in the drawer. This shawl makes her shine even more. You made a gorgeous shawl, I think she is happy with her mil and shows her appreciation.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

What a heart warming story. A nice way for early on Sunday morning for me.
The bride is "model" beautiful and your shawl is "runway" perfect for the occasion. 
Thanks so much for posting this story. And, since she was still wearing it after the ceremony, I can't think she didn't just love it. Her smile says it all. Susan


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Crystalinda (Jul 26, 2012)

So beautiful. A labor of love!


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Akajay said:


> A young woman who appreciates your beautiful work. This is a very good start for both of you. Wonderful. Your son is a lucky guy.


So true. A happy story with beautiful photos.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

She is a beautiful bride and the shawl is just breathtaking.


----------



## mabougirl (Jan 16, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Beautiful. And the fact that she was proud to wear it at her wedding shows she thinks highly of you and your talent and she wanted to honor you. Bodes well for future.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

simply wow beautiful all the way around!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## TexasPurl (Feb 2, 2016)

Just gorgeous, both bride & shawl. ????


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful bride and shawl.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Stunning! And so thoughtful of her to wear it, she must love it!


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

hallsyh said:


> I was so surprised. I made it when the wedding was first announced and gave it to her on the hen-do, with some info on the history of wedding shawls, but told her that I didn't expect her to wear it at the wedding- it was a keepsake.
> My new DIL looked so beautiful.


Oh my , such a beautiful girl and your work is just fabulous .


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

Beautiful shawl. It took a minute to figure out “hen-do”.


----------



## ljf (Dec 20, 2016)

What a beautiful bride and shawl. 
She looks like she is proud to wear something so beautifully made.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Both bride and shall are stunnung


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

She is gorgeous an the shawl is too


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## jeanml (Jan 3, 2015)

Both are Beautiful!


----------



## pattymea (Apr 5, 2017)

So beautiful....


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow!! The bride and shawl....to die for!


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

oh my gosh....she is so beautiful and the shawl is breathtaking. She is very proud to be wearing your gift....


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow that shawl looks beautiful on her. I love it.


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

You have a great DIL> She appreciates your hard work. The shawl s gorgeous


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful - both


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## JannieK (Oct 21, 2011)

A work of pure art!


----------



## marlo (Nov 6, 2011)

Lovely shawl on a pretty woman.


----------



## Lenaki (Jul 3, 2011)

Lovely young lady and shawl!


----------



## fgould (Jun 5, 2011)

Stunning both the shawl and your new DIL.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Stunning.....both bride and shawl.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Your son has picked a wonderful wife who is thoughtful and kind and she looked beautiful in the stunning shawl you made for her!


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

I have never heard there was a history with wedding shawls. I am very curious as what the history is? I did google it since no one else asked this. Saw some different ideas depending on ones culture. Your work is absolutely gorgeous I have never attempt much with such fine yarn. Beautiful work.


----------



## jankula (Jun 1, 2011)

Great work, wish I had the patience to do one like that. Congratulations on having such a beautiful DIL


----------



## knittingrocks (Jan 1, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

It's beautiful-that DIL is a keeper! lol


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

She sure was and your work is fabulous!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous! The bride is gorgeous too and looks stunning with the shawl on! Beautiful shawl! Be proud and congratulations! ;0)


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Stunning! Stunning! Stunning! I have tears in my eyes.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Both are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

Both are gorgeous. The bride and the wedding shawl


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

A simple WOW!!!!!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Stunning shawl and bride.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

Wow, that is beautiful. You surprised her and she did the same for you. You are going to have many blessed years as a family.


----------



## Victor_ (Mar 6, 2014)

Both shawl and DIL are gorgeous!


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

Beautiful, delicate. What a compliment


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful bride and shawl! What a compliment that she chose to wear it on her special day!


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

Beautiful shawl and stunning bride! Best wishes to all!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

The shawl is so beautiful and I imagine you were in awe when seeing her wearing it during so very special occasion. Congratulations.


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

Oh my goodness! If someone had given me such a beautiful shawl, I'd have made certain my dress showed it off...which it almost looks like your precious new DIL did! Absolutely gorgeous! What a beautiful way to welcome her into the family!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Truly a proud mummy in law moment. So stunning.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

She was a stunning bride indeed, and the shawl is absolutely gorgeous! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## DJ730 (Sep 8, 2011)

That shawl is gorgeous.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

How special, the shawl, the bride, your gift, and her choice to wear it on her special day. Beautiful.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Stunning!
What a great gift and happy surprise!


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

Fabulous!! And, yes, she honored you!


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

Gorgeous, both of them! A treasured heirloom to be sure.


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

wow girl! no wonder she wore it! that thing is absolutely gorgous!!!!!!!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow!!!


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL ????


----------



## sgreene (Feb 7, 2015)

Gorgeous shawl and DIL. Even better is how kind she is. She knew how much love and time went into this shawl and she wore it for you. What a keeper!!!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Lovely!!!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

~~beyond beautiful. How proud you should be that she wore it at the wedding. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

That is really beautiful, congratulations to all.


----------



## norgraf2179 (Jun 4, 2016)

What a wonderful gift, so beautiful. Your family is very fortunate to have someone new in the family who is such a lovely person who appreciates getting a gift made with love and is willing to use it on the most wonderful day of her life. Both the young bride and the shawl are beautiful.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful shawl and a beautiful bride!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Beautiful bride and beautiful shawl!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Your work on the shawl is beautiful, perfect for the pretty bride.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Your workmanship is awesome. The bride and the shawl are beautiful and absolutely stunning! Congratulations on both!!


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Both are beautiful!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful and I am not surprised she wanted to wear it as much as she could on the special day. You should be proud of the work that your caring hands and skillful needles created for this special new family member. xo ws


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

What a beautiful shawl!


----------



## hadley (Jun 26, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Vonpar (May 1, 2012)

I’m not surprised at all that she chose to wear it on her wedding day. It is simply stunning. I’m sure she will treasure it forever.


----------



## modgejj (Apr 21, 2017)

The shawl is beautiful. Surely an heirloom to pass down. The bride is beautiful as well. She obviously cherishes it as well. Nice work!


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Gorgeous shawl and bride.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

EqLady said:


> The shawl and the bride are both beautiful!


I am sure you both were gleaming with proudness when she walked down the isle. You did a remarkable job and she and the dress are beautiful. God

bless her now and forever. Good luck to the groom and I am sure he was proud.


----------



## suefni (Oct 10, 2016)

Gorgeous shawl! Well done and I can see it as a family heirloom - DIL obviously appreciates your hard work.


----------



## lizzie91001 (Aug 14, 2016)

As much as I like this young woman for trying to please her new mother-in-law, I have to confess that I would have worn that shawl in a heartbeat no matter WHAT my sentiments toward you. That is gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous... I'd love to make one like that for my own daughter.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Just Gorgeous!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Gorgeous! What a lovely surprise for you.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

She and the shawl are beautiful! You did a wonderful job, mil...!!! :sm23: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! Both shawl and bride.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

hallsyh said:


> I was so surprised. I made it when the wedding was first announced and gave it to her on the hen-do, with some info on the history of wedding shawls, but told her that I didn't expect her to wear it at the wedding- it was a keepsake.
> My new DIL looked so beautiful.


Wow that is so beautiful as is the young lady wearing it.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Lovely shawl and she looks so beautiful in it.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh my Good Lord, that is simply stunning and she looks very proud and grateful to be wearing it. She looks beautiful.


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## Only wool (Feb 13, 2017)

What is hen-do?


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Two beauties and the happiness is shining out of her.


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Congratulations on your shawl. Beautiful shawl and bride!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

A beautiful shawl - OF COURSE she would be wearing it!


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

Stunning! She looks lovely and comfortable in it!


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Absolutely stunning shawl and a gorgeous bride.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, both beautiful!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So so beautiful


----------



## Teacher865 (Mar 3, 2013)

What a lovely shawl.


----------



## scarly (May 4, 2017)

Beautiful bride with beautiful shawl!


----------



## Umina (Jul 14, 2017)

❤????


----------



## Casper1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Kiwi-pally (Oct 8, 2017)

Beautiful shawl.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

They are gorgeous....next project christening gown/shawl!!


----------



## karlab (Jul 31, 2017)

Both are beautiful! Do you have a pattern or is it your own creation?


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Exquisite shawl and beautiful bride


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

Beautiful shawl...may your new daughter in law pass it on to her daughter some day


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

She looks beautiful wearing that absolutely gorgeous shawl you made for her. I am not at all surprised she chose to wear it!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful, bride and shawl! What a loving tribute to you.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Ahhhhhhh, lovely!


----------



## katyasgrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

What a wonderful surprise for you. Both are beautiful. She's not a daughter in law, she's a daughter in love. That's what I like to say. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Joan Nasiatka (Sep 17, 2013)

Stunning ... both your DIL and the shawl.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Of course she wore it - she looks intelligent as well as beautiful!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I know you were proud. She is beautiful as is the shawl.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

WOW!!!


----------



## NH Gal 2 (Apr 16, 2014)

Your shawl is beautiful and your dil seems proud wearing it on her day.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

She is beautiful and so is that shawl!


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Timeless, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your very lovely comments - I will show them to Lauren when they come for dinner on Wednesday, she will be amazed.
Several people have asked what a hen-do is. My daughter tells me that it's called a batchelorette party in US (she knows this from watching Friends!) An all-female party held before the wedding.
Others have asked for the pattern source https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ez-100th-anniversary-hearts-half-circle
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ez-100th-anniversary-camping-half-circle
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ez-100th-anniversary-gull-wings-half-circle
The first one is the one I made. The others are similar and all are free from Ravelry. I would urge those of you who are deliberating about whether or not you have the skills, to give it a go. This was my first real attempt at a lace shawl. The patterns are so well-written and I used less than 200gms of a 4 ply merino wool which stretched and blocked beautifully.


----------



## stuarrt2 (Feb 19, 2013)

Both beautiful!


----------



## Sewinglady68 (May 21, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

That was beautifully made and how precious your new daughter in law wore it at the wedding.
Most of us would have been honored to wear such a lovely creation.


----------



## CornishKnitter (Jan 23, 2016)

Fantastic shawl on a beautiful bride.


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful shawl on a beautiful bride. She looks so proud and rightly so, it is a work of art.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Truly lovely shawl and lovely bride. She has certainly honored you by choosing to wear it she will be a blessing to your family for sure.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh so beautiful; both of them.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Gorgeous shawl and beautiful bride!


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful! Your dil is so pretty. And the shawl is truly stunning!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Both beautiful!


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

What a beautiful gift for a beautiful bride and so special that she wore it on her special day.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Perfect - bride and shawl!


----------



## elproct (Nov 24, 2012)

OOOOOHHHH! How lovely!


----------



## grandma joy (Dec 27, 2011)

awesome piece of work, dare I say lets start the baby shawl, as soon as its announced.


----------



## lilknitwit (Oct 17, 2016)

So beautiful (both bride and shawl)! I bet it made your heart swell when you saw her wearing it. ????


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## deniser (Nov 7, 2017)

Beautiful, both the shawl and the bride.


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Both are beautiful, and what a lovely gesture to show her appreciation of your work


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

hallsyh said:


> I was so surprised. I made it when the wedding was first announced and gave it to her on the hen-do, with some info on the history of wedding shawls, but told her that I didn't expect her to wear it at the wedding- it was a keepsake.
> My new DIL looked so beautiful.


This is one of the most beautiful shawls I have seen and congratulate you on a job well done. Your new DIL looks gorgeous wearing it. Kudos to you.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ellie RD said:


> Your new DIL and the wedding shawl are both gorgeous!


I agree! Your shawl must have been the talk of the wedding. Incredible knitting.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

The shawl and dil are gorgeous!


----------



## kucunest (Aug 2, 2017)

What a work of art and a true treasure. Lovely DIL wearing a gift made with love!


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

A beautiful keepsake... and the bride is pretty, smart and has great taste.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

wow, what a masterpiece and a beautiful bride.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

They're both beautiful and she looks so happy. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Your DIL is beautiful and looks lovely in the shawl. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

Both beautiful and what a nice surprise for you!


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

What a beautiful shawl!


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

hallsyh said:


> I was so surprised. I made it when the wedding was first announced and gave it to her on the hen-do, with some info on the history of wedding shawls, but told her that I didn't expect her to wear it at the wedding- it was a keepsake.
> My new DIL looked so beautiful.


Beautiful shawl and beautiful bride.

:sm24:


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful shawl and bride.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

What a lovely surprise! The bride is beautiful and the shawl is fantastic!


----------



## Queenie3535 (Feb 29, 2016)

both are beautiful


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Bride and shawl are both fabulous! Beautiful work!


----------



## hothooks (Nov 11, 2017)

Both are beautiful!


----------



## nirvana26uk (Mar 29, 2013)

wow beautiful bride and beautiful shawl - it really suits her. Lovely work


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Both are just beautiful!


----------



## wendieh (Feb 22, 2014)

She looked beautiful. 
So glad she wore it


----------



## Lisa BB (Jun 28, 2017)

hallsyh said:


> I was so surprised. I made it when the wedding was first announced and gave it to her on the hen-do, with some info on the history of wedding shawls, but told her that I didn't expect her to wear it at the wedding- it was a keepsake.
> My new DIL looked so beautiful.


She us beautiful.


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

It's beautiful, a real keepsake. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh she's beautiful and most knit worthy! Your shawl is to die for - love it!


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

Just stunning, DIL and shawl!


----------



## Pootsie (Apr 28, 2016)

Wow, both are beautiful.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

So beautiful .. Bride and shawl...


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

It is gorgeous. I absolutely love it. I can see in her face how happy she feels to be wearing it.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Such a lovely surprise for you! It looks beautiful on her. She reminds me of Scarlette Johansen.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

The shawl is perfection and enhances a beautiful bride. What a wonderful, loving way to begin a new relationship. Congratulations!


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Lovely bride and the shawl is a masterpiece!


----------



## Rjguay (Nov 13, 2017)

The shawl is truly beautiful. do you have a pattern for it?


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

I bow to you, this shawl is stunning! Beautiful bride. How lovely to have honored you with wearing it proudly.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

What a special gift to your DIL. Such a beautiful bride, and your work is just as stunning.


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

Rjguay said:


> The shawl is truly beautiful. do you have a pattern for it?


https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ez-100th-anniversary-hearts-half-circle


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

So, beautiful.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

She looks beautiful in the shawl & what a compliment to you that she wore it.



hallsyh said:


> I was so surprised. I made it when the wedding was first announced and gave it to her on the hen-do, with some info on the history of wedding shawls, but told her that I didn't expect her to wear it at the wedding- it was a keepsake.
> My new DIL looked so beautiful.


----------



## sharon symborski (Sep 27, 2016)

Absolutely gorgeous, both of them!


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

That is exquisite work on the shawl and both the shawl and the bride are beautiful! You must be so happy.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Wonderful shawl and DIL.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Both she and the shawl are beautiful.


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

OH, so beautiful. She looks so happy!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Stunning shawl, stunning bride


----------

